# Home school/Online school France



## Rose K (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I am moving to France next year with my 10year old daughter. She doesn’t speak French yet (I will get a tutor). I’m wanting to know- does France consider home school and online school the same thing?
Are there any English online schools in France you can recommend?
We are only moving mid next year. Our curriculum starts in January and ends in December. I want to get her started online as soon as possible but really don’t know what to do… Can we register for one in our current country and continue once in France? Does it hve to be a certain curriculum? 

Thank you kindly


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Legislation concerning home schooling has been strongly tightened up over the last 2 years in France.
Nonetheless the French education system has a program - in French - for home schooling:





Formation à distance, tout au long de la vie | CNED


Opérateur du ministère de l'Éducation nationale, le CNED vous accompagne dans la scolarisation de vos enfants et dans vos projets de formation professionnelle.




www.cned.fr




It's not free but avoids administrative hassles.
To perceive certain benefits in France, the administration requires a "certificat de scolarité",
proof that children are attending an approved establishment.

As for English language online schools - I don't have any info on that


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Home schooling in France can become quite an "issue" if you aren't careful. You're in a better situation if you are planning on a limited stay in France (say, a couple of years) with a return to your home country at the end of that time. For that, they may well permit some form of home schooling in your native language. But if you're making a "permanent" move here any home schooling curriculum will have to meet the requirements of the Education ministry (which means studying French and other subjects traditionally taught here). 

As to how they would consider an online school using a "foreign" curriculum, that may well depend on why and how long you will be living in France. (Again, easier to justify if you will be moving back at some point.)


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

You would be far better sending your child to the local school where she can learn French meet other kids and have a social life so she can really experience living in another country-and at the age of 10 she will pick up French reasonably quickly


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@Rose K -- I echo @Crabtree's recommendation 100%. If you feel the need, you could augment with an English based home school or online program. Cheers, 255


----------

